# New Modern colt for Double Trouble Farm in Texas!



## txminipinto (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm posting this picture for Tina and Nina Porter of Double Trouble Farm here in Texas. They've welcomed a very flashy modern colt sired by Bar G's Rock E Fashionable Lady's Esquire (HOF) out of their mare, M.A.M Girls Night Out.

Hopefully, they'll send me some standing pictures!! :lol:


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 15, 2007)

OH BOY, do I like him................do they have a website Carin?


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think so Rob. Hopefully, they'll get on here soon. He is futurity nominated though.


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 15, 2007)

: all I can say is WOW...!!!!!

Rob...you are drooling on the website!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations to those former Kentuckian gals on the birth of their new foal! :aktion033:


----------



## crponies (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow! I love that white on him and what a nice head too. :aktion033:


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 16, 2007)

Nata and Tina did have a website before we moved here from Ky. I don't know if they still do or not, and I'm their Mom!

The colt is absolutely gorgeous, and he is a frame overo! Darn it, wish I could do these pictures to show you. I have always had a problem downloading them! I seem to have a problem with photobucket. Anyway, I have a right side and a left side picture of him on my e-mail.


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 16, 2007)

Can you send me the pics I could probably get them up for you, [email protected]


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 16, 2007)

Rob, pictures have been e-mailed to you.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 16, 2007)

Stunning colt. Congratulations :aktion033:



: Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Mar 17, 2007)

I came across the picture and I said aloud, "Oh, wow!" Beautiful colt. Even lying down. Imagine him standing up. Breathtaking. Congratulations!!! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## crponies (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you e-mail the pictures to someone and have them post them for us to see? I would love to see more of him.


----------



## Devon (Mar 17, 2007)

ooh look at those LEGS!



:


----------



## minih (Mar 17, 2007)

> Rob, pictures have been e-mailed to you.






: Rob, um, your not sharing...


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 17, 2007)

Would love



: to see more pictures of this colt.



:


----------



## Firefall (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, very nice, love the markings!


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 19, 2007)

He is quite handsome.

Congrats ladies!

JJay


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

Handsome boy!

As I am approaching Nefertiti's first birthday on May 21st... I wonder the possibilities if and when I breed her... glad to know there are handsome Moderns out there!



:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------

